# Torquing of Rocker Arm on 1991 Maxima



## neilh (Apr 11, 2005)

Hi,

I just signed-up so I hope I am doing this properly. I am wondering how important it is to rotate the engine to #4 cyl at top of compression stroke before torquing the rocker arm shaft on the 1,3,5 cylinder head. I did the torquing when #1 cyl was at the top.

Thanks
Neil Hall
1991 Maxima


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

the problem is that there are valves open and stress on the rocker arms- so your actual torque values will be lower than what you put on them.
If you still have the engine apart and can go back and re-torque them, it would be a very good idea.


----------



## neilh (Apr 11, 2005)

Thanks Matt93SE,
That makes sense. I couldn't figure out why it was so important to go thru this procedure. I was worried that I had damaged something. But yes, I beleive you are 100% correct. I have not buttoned it up yet so I will go thru the procedure.
Neil


----------

